# Homemade non-leather pouches



## belgianbeard (May 1, 2020)

Made my first natural slingshot the other day and managed to scrounge up enough rubber bands around the house to chain them together (3x3x3).

No ammo yet, so I've been shooting rocks until the ammo arrives.

I was wondering if anyone has some good ideas of pouches you could make with materials that you might have around the house?

The pouch that I've got here is from an old car drying cloth, but it's quite thin.

I can't seem to find any leather around the house so I was hoping you guys might have some genius ideas.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Some people have used duct tape folded over itself. There are tutorials on the forum showing how to weave pouches. Maybe denim?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

There was a member, Blue Raja, who used some sort of fabric reinforced with duct tape for homemade pouches. Seemed to work for him.


----------



## belgianbeard (May 1, 2020)

I tried messaging Blue Raja, but doesn't seem to be allowed/work for some reason.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Paper wrapped in duct tape works


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Duct tape works. Just layer it. And you might not want to cut holes in it... fold the ends into loops instead and secure with more tape so it doesn't come apart. What I'm trying to say is it's not just about the tape.... also consider the way you fold it, how many layers and, like the gentleman above said, if you want paper or cardstock or mosquito netting inbetween.

Edit... Here's an idea (my best ideas come when I'm having breakfast)... put in plastic (or metal.. or cardboard) washers at the ends of your duct tape pouch and then fold them in. Punch holes in the pouch through the washers. Your pouch will be able to take the stress of strong bands then without tearing up.

And then there is silicon. I made it but haven't tried it yet. There is an excellent chance it'll work better than leather.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123146-so-tired-of-these-bazaar-hole-punch-machines/?p=1397750


----------



## belgianbeard (May 1, 2020)

avinor said:


> Duct tape works. Just layer it. And you might not want to cut holes in it... fold the ends into loops instead and secure with more tape so it doesn't come apart. What I'm trying to say is it's not just about the tape.... also consider the way you fold it, how many layers and, like the gentleman above said, if you want paper or cardstock or mosquito netting inbetween.
> 
> Edit... Here's an idea (my best ideas come when I'm having breakfast)... put in plastic (or metal.. or cardboard) washers at the ends of your duct tape pouch and then fold them in. Punch holes in the pouch through the washers. Your pouch will be able to take the stress of strong bands then without tearing up.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea!
I might have some silicone lying around that could work out well as a pouch. Wonder what thickness is optimal for slingshot pouches?

Looking forward to see how it works out for you.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

belgianbeard said:


> Wonder what thickness is optimal for slingshot pouches?


As thin as you can get away with, I guess. Even if chunky, you can punch holes in the right area to make it fold around the ammo better.

Just thought of it.... you can also cut up a car mat. Or a mouse pad. Many many unorthodox materials.



belgianbeard said:


> Looking forward to see how it works out for you.


I am thinking of making a "starship". If I do, I'll use the silicone pouch for that.

Maybe by next week. Maybe.


----------



## belgianbeard (May 1, 2020)

Came across this video when researching PVC slingshots and he's made the pouch out of straight duct tape with instructions 

Now that I've got both 1/2" (marbles) and 3/8" (steel) ammo it's time to try something like this out.

Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------

